

High growth startup looking for entrepreneurial developer - faulkner8

Who we are:  We're Wistia (http://wistia.com)! We provide a web application that businesses use to share video and track exactly how it's watched. Founded in 2006 by two Brown University alums, we now have hundreds of paying customers including Cirque du Soleil, Cushman &#38; Wakefield, and Nestlé Nutrition.  We've been able to sustain major growth over the past two years with a lean, mean team, but the time is right to add a new member to our core group.<p>Our ideal candidate: You should be an entrepreneurial developer who wants to have a major impact within a startup. You should be a self-starter who will dig right in and get things done, even if it is in an area outside your expertise. You should love your job so much that you have trouble calling it 'work' when you describe it to your friends.<p>We don't expect you to be an expert with every tool and technology we use, but we do expect that you'll be able to figure out anything we throw at you. Pretty much you should have a strong web-development foundation. Technologies and tools we use include:<p>Ruby (and Rails)
MySQL
memcached
JavaScript
Nginx / HAProxy
ffmpeg / mplayer
git
Cloud-based architecture
Adobe Flash
HTML5 Video<p>If this sounds like you, and you are interested in what we're doing, please drop me a line at ben+hn@wistia.com.  Please include a resume, links to any online work, or links to your github or twitter account!  No recruiters or contractors please.
======
one010101
I'm exactly who you describe. Are you in San Francisco?

